# Spider Wrap



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys I am still very new and was practicing a "spider wrap" as it was called in Dale clemens book. The first one was a bust as I ran out room and could not finish it properly. The second one turned out good at least to me. These were done on pvc and it will go on a rod I am building next week.

I will probably change the gold spider to silver and keep the outer diamond gold.

*Question* What will work best to keep the gold from shinning threw the black threads on top when I put some finish on it. Should I use nylon thread with color preserver or NCP Black threads. There will be no under wrap.

Any tips on spacing to keep screw ups to a minimum? Is it just trial and error/guesstimating number of thread need?

*Thanks* for any feedback on questions or constructive criticism. 

There are obviously a few unpacked threads on the outside of the wrap in the pics that will be fixed.




















Screwed up but I decided to finish it anyway just see how it looked. Note to self leave plenty of room. :blush:



















Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

To keep the gold from bleeding through you just need to pack the threads a little tighter. As far as getting a better end result, you just need to work on your spacing and rather than just doing a 1+ you need to do a 3 or 4+ to get more detail on the legs of the spider.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks I will give that try.

Joe


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

wow thats beautiful


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

pretty work!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I think that looks awsome!

TRP


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys I still have a ways to go but I have enjoyed learning.

Joe


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Joe I really like the Black and Gold. I think it looks sharp and clean. Good job! Skip


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

How much does a wrap like that run?


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure as this is a hobby for me. I will tell you custom fishing rods are not cheap. There are some people like tom wicker and other who may can give you price. Just look threw this section or start a thread.

I my self have no desire to add wraps to other peoples rods. If I do it I want to build the whole thing. 

Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Randall2point0 said:


> How much does a wrap like that run?


Depending on how long the wrap is, as well as how many different colors or shading is done the price can vary quite a bit. Most people when they ask the price of a wrap like that are extremely suprised when the wrap costs as much or more than the price of the rod. I have only wrapped one of these for a customer due to how labor intensive they can be, as well as the time a builder has to invest in each wrap.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

That one took me about 4 hrs but I seem to be getting faster at least with some of them. 

Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If you don't add in the setup time of my thread box and laying out the wrap I can pull one off with a color fade and a three color spider in about 3.5 hours.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

That is awesome! Wish I had the skills for that.


----------

